# Tell me, Should I read Water for Elephants?



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I am so not a best seller buyer.  Like, hardly ever.  But, I remember looking at this book sometime last year while passing time at target, and thought hmmm sounds interesting.  And then again a few times over the year... but now with the movie coming out and it seems everyone under the sun has read the book and loved it.

So, I'm asking you all here cause I trust you to be honest....  What did you think of the book and would you recommend it as a book NOT to miss?


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I read it four years ago and really enjoyed it.  In fact, I just passed my DTB copy on to a friend and will likely read it once more when she's finished with it.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I am a "best seller reader"...I attempted Water For Elephants. Twice. And I couldn't do it.

I'm sure a lot of people look this book, and it certainly does sound interesting. However, I found the writing to be quick and jotty...I felt like it was racing along and there wasn't enough story building to keep me interested. It was like one minute this is happening and the next the reader is in a totally different place. Maybe I'm not describing this well, but I'm trying to not give away key points of the plot.

I _rarely, hardly ever_ leave a book unfinished. I am mentally haunted by stories that go untold, so after round 1 with WFE I tried over a year later. It just didn't click.

So, no, I would skip it...the movie looks good, and I'll try that...but, the book was mediocre IMO.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes. Read it right away. A touching humorous story about youth, old age, and running away with the circus. And I rarely read best-sellers either.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

See, I'm worried about what Italianhaircolor (GReat name by the way!) posted..  That I would find it difficult to read.  So, I guess I will do the next best thing and get a sample, read it tomorrow While I wait at the dr and see how it goes.  Hopefully the sale on it holds through tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I loved this book. I didn't know if I would like it but it is one of the best books I have read in a long time. I highly recommend this to everyone.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I just finished it a few weeks ago and I loved it!!  I found it to be well written, interesting, and very touching.  If a book does not grab me pretty quickly, I will ditch it.  But the book held me til the end.  One of those that I couldn't wait to get back to.  Like you said, try a sample and if you like it, go for it!!


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

It's OK when it sticks to the circus. When it goes to the old man in the nursing home, it really drags. So, read every other chapter!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Read it -- you will be happy you did.  I liked the tale being told by the old man.  It is important to listen to our elders and the story of their lives.  We owe them our gratitude and our interest.


----------



## VKScott (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll let you know when my wife finishes reading it. Whenever I ask her about it, the word she keeps using is "magical."


----------



## amandamay83 (Apr 11, 2011)

Definitely give it a try.  We read it for my book club a couple months back.  I wasn't overly excited about it to begin with...I thought it looked kinda dumb.  But once I got a few pages in, I was hooked.  I won't say it was the greatest book ever, but it was a fun, easy read.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I liked the book but imo if you plan to see the movie then wait till after to read it. It will only enhance your movie experience if you read it after but if you read it before it may ruin the movie for you. That has been my experience.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Jon Olson said:


> It's OK when it sticks to the circus. When it goes to the old man in the nursing home, it really drags. So, read every other chapter!


That was sort of my reaction. I was in an online forum for working novelists with Sara Gruen when she was writing that and I know how much work she put into it. I'm so happy that it did so well for her but I had a long slog through a few of the chapters.

Overall I found it quite lovely, though.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Good question...as I was wondering this myself.  I have seen it everywhere and a lot of raves about it, but I don't really follow reviews.  My issue is 1) I HATE circuses, 2) looks like a "chick book" or another forsaken romance novel (for lack of any better words), and 3) usually I love movie trailers/videos that push me to read the book before I see it, and this one looked really boring.  I want to give this book a shot, but it doesn't seem to look good.

Tris


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I loved this book.. It's one of those that I recommend to friends and family. I've even purchased a couple of copies to loan out. 

I actually listened to the audio book before I had a Kindle.. Fantastic narrators... Especially the "older" Jacob.


----------



## RobynB (Jan 4, 2011)

I loved this book, but I can understand why it might not be for everyone (for the various reasons mentioned above). I'll be curious to hear what you think of the sample (oh how I love samples!).


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, I read the sample.  Drove me crazy that the first 5 or more pages were reviews of the book.  And then the Author's aknowledgments followed that, and then.... and then...  And whebn we finally get to the prologue and the first chapter the location is already passed the half way mark!

I am intrigued, as the sample leaves ya hanging.  If I had had 3g while sitting in the dr's office, I might have purchased it right then and there.  But I didn't, so I had to think about it some more.  I haven't decided.  It wasn't enough of a sample.  I'm not sure if it differs from most samples either, as I'm not a sample reader.  I tend to just get samples and use them as a wish list, I don't generally read them.


----------



## RobynB (Jan 4, 2011)

ValeriGail said:


> Well, I read the sample. Drove me crazy that the first 5 or more pages were reviews of the book. And then the Author's aknowledgments followed that, and then.... and then... And whebn we finally get to the prologue and the first chapter the location is already passed the half way mark!
> 
> I am intrigued, as the sample leaves ya hanging. If I had had 3g while sitting in the dr's office, I might have purchased it right then and there. But I didn't, so I had to think about it some more. I haven't decided. It wasn't enough of a sample. I'm not sure if it differs from most samples either, as I'm not a sample reader. I tend to just get samples and use them as a wish list, I don't generally read them.


You make a really good point about samples and the "front matter" of books. I've gotten into the habit of putting most of my front matter -- like acknowledgments -- in the back. I wish Amazon gave publishers control over how much of the sample to reveal (and to exclude some of those early pages from the front matter).


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I also wanted to add that for me personally, I found the elder character very endearing.  I love it when an elderly person tells a story from their past in a book, similar to Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Café by Fannie Flagg.  Also, I really dislike circuses, but I found this story about a circus very interesting.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Kindle version is only $4.17 currently.

http://www.amazon.com/Water-for-Elephants-ebook/dp/B004PYDO64/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1303326151&sr=1-1

I've not read it yet, but have the sample on my Kindle. Tempting to give it a go for that price.


----------



## amandamay83 (Apr 11, 2011)

ValeriGail said:


> Well, I read the sample. Drove me crazy that the first 5 or more pages were reviews of the book. And then the Author's aknowledgments followed that, and then.... and then... And whebn we finally get to the prologue and the first chapter the location is already passed the half way mark!
> 
> I am intrigued, as the sample leaves ya hanging. If I had had 3g while sitting in the dr's office, I might have purchased it right then and there. But I didn't, so I had to think about it some more. I haven't decided. It wasn't enough of a sample. *I'm not sure if it differs from most samples either, as I'm not a sample reader.* I tend to just get samples and use them as a wish list, I don't generally read them.


I've found this to be annoyingly common. I love the idea of the sample, but too often, half of your sample is just as you've said: intro's and prologues and acknowlegements and crap that I really don't care about.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've had pretty good luck with samples.  Most are at least one full chapter, or a couple chapters if it's a book with very short chapters.

Only a few I've found have a lot of front end crap and less than one full chapter.  And yes, that is annoying when it happens.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Personally, I loved it. I didn't think I would as historical fiction, especially one written in what I call literary prose, isn't my cup of tea. 

The characters were rich and three dimensional. The story compelled me to keep reading right to the last page. I'm not planning on seeing the movie, because I'm convinced it could never be as good. Definitely recommend it. And, it's nicely priced, too!

Download the sample chapters and see what you think.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I just finished it, and thought it was amazing.  I loved the parts with the old Jacob; I thought they were touching and sweet.  I didn't find it to be "chick lit" at all; the romance is really only a small part of it (movie previews notwithstanding).

I "gave it a try" and finished it less than 24 hours later (with a full work day in there somewhere).


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

It was a quick read, and held my attention throughout, but when I was finished I wasn't impressed overall.  There were some very good parts, and some parts left me with a bad taste.  I might rate it higher if I didn't think the ending was so stupid.  There, I said it.  

I loved that elephant, though.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I read the sample last night after finishing A Feast for Crows and liked it enough to spend the $4.17 on the book.  Read up through chapter 2 and enjoying it well enough so far.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I thought this was a wonderful book, and it would not have been complete without the older man's POV.  I don't usually re-read (except for GRRM) but at that price, I'm tempted to buy it for my Kindle.

N


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm really glad you posted this because I've been wondering how it was too. 

I have made the mistake of listening to friends when they give me book suggestions, and have learned to find my own. My friends have said this is a great book - the same friends that told me I would absolutely love the Twilight series ... the same friends I won't listen to again.

I had picked up a paperback copy while at Borders and started reading the back few pages to get a feel of the story, and just couldn't do it. It kind of dragged (just the three pages I read) and I put it down. It was only selling for $8 - a steal if you ask me.

But the comments above suggest I should probably just dive in and give it a chance - which I think I will. So here goes ... I'm plugging my nose ...


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I hate to admit it, but as much as I thoroughly loved the book (see previous comment), the ending left me thinking "huh?" until I thought a little bit more.  The two at the end suited each other, and could identify with each other in a way that neither of them really had before so I think it worked.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I went back and forth, back and forth over the last 24 hours about this.  I just couldn't decide.  I came back this morning and was delighted to see more responses here and read them all.  Then went into town to do some easter shopping.  While out I was talking with hubby about posting here asking about the book, because I was still really thinking about it.  And you know what he said?  "If you are thinking about it this much, you might as well buy the book and put your thoughts to rest.  Its only $4 and you might simply enjoy it". 

So, I pulled out my iphone and bought the book.

Sometimes, he's pretty smart and makes perfect sense.  But only sometimes!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Let us know what you think.


----------



## MosheG (Apr 19, 2011)

I didn't like it, but I think that's because it's not my kind of read.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I enjoyed this book but not to the extent of all the hoop-la it's gotten.  I just thought it was a good book, not something that I would rave about.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

My sister had been trying to get me to read this for over 2 years ( or however long it has been out).  I resisted because we have such different tastes.  But once I did read it, I loved it.  I found the older character really interesting and think he adds to the story.  And I thought the ending worked well for me.  IMO, it ended the way it should.


----------



## slpierce (Mar 2, 2011)

I've got to say this isn't my kind of book at all.  I love mystery/thrillers but my friend told me it was good and i took it on vacation.  When I had nothing left, I reluctantly started reading it.  I will admit I skimmed the first several pages but then I got so into it, it was torture finishing my vacation.  I had to keep telling people to leave me alone so I could finish my book.

So yes I recommend!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I thought this was a pretty good book too. I just read it last week so it's very fresh in my mind. It's not chick lit at all.  It's more male-centric - but it tells such a great story.  I loved the older Jacob and the younger Jacob.  And August.  The female lead (cannot even remember her name...) was not very fleshed out.  And I'm not sure why Jacob loved her - because she's beautiful?  But I loved that it was an old Jacob reflecting back.  Just sweet.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I loved the book.  I was on the fence about reading it too.  I borrowed it since it's enabled for lending!


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

I had this book on the shelf for months and put it off because people kept saying I "had to" read it. I finally did and enjoyed it, but didn't consider it a "have to" read. I liked the past/present format which is similar to Fried Green Tomatoes.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Water for Elephants is a small masterpiece in my opinion.  A great read, both entertaining and thought-provoking. I'd be very surprised if you didn't love it.

Joan


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I really enjoyed Water for Elephants, particularly the circus setting, and the two story lines in the past and present - I agree the elder Jacob was endearing. Unfortunately, I didn't enjoy Ape House nearly as much. It was a fine book, but just no "wow" factor.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

The movie is getting pretty good reviews and I am in the camp of "read the book before seeing the movies".

Was delighted to see the price has been dropped significantly since the last time I looked.  $4.17 !!


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

A really great book-blogger that is super-thorough gave it a, "If you never read another book in your life make this the last one..." review. So, I have it on my "wish list" for hubby to buy. It's totally not something that sounds interesting to me but sometimes I read stuff when I hear stuff like, "couldn't put it down," always grabs my attention. Yes, read it! And fellow Kindle-fans, do I have this title right: is this anything like, "The Notebook?" That was the feeling I got from reading a few things about it...don't get out the clubs but I didn't care for that book...


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I got sucked in and stayed up too late finishing it last night.  Very good book, and definitely worth the $4.17 it's going for currently.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

It was so/so IMO.


----------



## emalvick (Sep 14, 2010)

It's on my to be read list (picked up the < $5 deal for my wife and I), but I have to admit that I am a bit concerned that it will have borrow elements from _Big Fish_. I don't expect the stories to be the same necessarily, but if they are similar enough, I probably won't be that impressed.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

emalvick said:


> It's on my to be read list (picked up the < $5 deal for my wife and I), but I have to admit that I am a bit concerned that it will have borrow elements from _Big Fish_. I don't expect the stories to be the same necessarily, but if they are similar enough, I probably won't be that impressed.


It's not remotely similar to Big Fish. Only thing in common is the circus setting. otherwise the py are very different stories.


----------



## emalvick (Sep 14, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> It's not remotely similar to Big Fish. Only thing in common is the circus setting. otherwise the py are very different stories.


That's good to know. I only started wondering when I see references to an elderly man story separate from a circus story. I haven't read much else into it or seen movie previes for it. Rather, I figured that a book that has remained on the best seller list as long as Water For Elephants has must be decent, and one can't easily pass on a Kindle book like that for less than $5.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I didn't find it similar to The Notebook at all, really.  The love story is secondary to the circus story IMO.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

emalvick said:


> That's good to know. I only started wondering when I see references to an elderly man story separate from a circus story. I haven't read much else into it or seen movie previes for it. Rather, I figured that a book that has remained on the best seller list as long as Water For Elephants has must be decent, and one can't easily pass on a Kindle book like that for less than $5.


Yeah, the old man part is just the main character as an old man in a nursing home, and is a relatively small part of the book page wise.. The plot isn't anything like Big Fish.


----------

